# Ipod qui ne s'allume plus et s'éteint quand on le débranche



## Blanchou (10 Août 2012)

Tout d'abord, bonsoir ou bonjour, ça dépend de l'heure à laquelle vous le lirez. 
Lundi soir... enfin, matin, il était 1h du matin... Soit ! Mon iPod touch a voulu faire un petit saut dans la cuvette. Premier réflexe, le sortir, l'éponger et l'éteindre !

Ensuite, j'ai été consulter plusieurs sujets par rapport à une chute dans l'eau et suite à ça, je l'ai laissé sécher pendant tout de même 96h sur mon modem (ils avaient dit 72h, je l'ai laissé un jour de plus, on ne sait jamais...).

Ce soir, je le test en l'allumant... rien. Je prends mon courage à deux mains pour le brancher sur une prise grâce à mon adaptateur, je vois qu'il s'allume et qu'il se charge. Je regarde de plus près, la date avait été réinitialisée mais toutes mes photos et mes musiques sont encore là ainsi que mes applications. 

Une fois que je vois qu'il est chargé à fond, je le débranche et pouf... il séteint direct. Je le rebranche et hop, il re-fonctionne.

Batterie morte à cause de l'eau? Que faire? 
Ma garantie est dépassée depuis un bon moment (oui, c'est un 2G...).

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------

